# Strange RPG tech tool request



## Phyrebrat (Apr 28, 2014)

Hi, 

(I'm hoping this is the right forum, possibly the technology sub-forum would be more appropriate.)

I was reading how another writer had used a free RPG tool to work out a battle between 40 of their characters in their epic fantasy novel.

This got me rather excited; I am a dance teacher working with class sizes of between 10-40 students at a time. When I am putting pieces together for performance, I find the most challenging part is placing the kids and working out pathways and travelling. 

I normally use 5p's on a sheet of A3 but this is cumbersome (not to mention costly ), so I had a look online for these rpg tools. 

My experience of table top gaming is almost zero and all my searches were pretty hopeless. 

Does anyone have any idea at all of what this tool could be? Apparently they are free downloads.

Thanks for any help

pH


----------

